# how to clean/sterilise moss



## andrms0 (Aug 26, 2008)

today i collected some sheets of carpet moss from by a stream but need to know how to clean it before i put it in with my frogs. i'm gonna leave it out over night to let the woodlice and snails crawl out but how do i get rid of any harmful bugs in it? i was thinking of freezing it but would that damage the moss? any help?
thanks,
andy


----------



## emma90 (Jan 28, 2010)

Submerge it in boiling hot water? FREEZE IT FOR A FEW DAYS


----------



## andrms0 (Aug 26, 2008)

ah nice one! i haven't kept frogs for a few years and forgot a few things. cheers emma


----------



## emma90 (Jan 28, 2010)

No problem


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

sorry for being a dummy guys but i don't quite understand,surely putting moss in boiling water will kill the moss,freezing it surely can't kill all the bugs or they would have all been killed by the winter frosts,greg silher in his book says to use bleach,but this also worries me because the frogs skin is so sensitive.


----------



## rhys s (Mar 8, 2010)

use a small drops of bleech and add to boiling water when cleaning the terraium or decor not things like moss and substrate


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

Best and most safest way is do a very long eye inspection....removing any large spiders, large millipedes, slugs and snails.
Leave all other insects as they are a very good food source.
Do the inspection for a few days and all should be well.
Freezing, boiling, bleaching will most likely kill your moss.
BTW what frogs do you have??


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

i dont bother and never have, just remove any slugs etc!!!!
trust me dont do the boiling and freezing thing,it explodes/destroys the moss cells


----------

